# Tinker & Fixit - Offer



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I bought a Slava and a Vostok, both mechanical, on e-bay. They were advertised as duds and were bought for the Vostok as a potential source of bits. Both show some signs of life and may be salvable.

The Slava will tick away for between 30secs and 2 minutes, usually 30secs to 1 min, and appears to have a 'stick point' at around the forty second point.

The Vostok will tick away when the crown is held out, under tension, at its full extent.

Rather than simply dump the Slava and strip a few bits off the Vostok would anybody care to have a gander and see if they can be fixed? I will pay post both ways and parts if the Vostok is an economically viable option to fix- the Slava is offered in lieu of any fee.

This is a 'no comeback' request and if they are duds then tinkerer can retain any useful bits for their own use (only request is that as they come free they pass on for free too)javascript:emoticon('







')

smilie


----------



## sevesteen (Aug 3, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> I bought a Slava and a Vostok, both mechanical, on e-bay. They were advertised as duds and were bought for the Vostok as a potential source of bits. Both show some signs of life and may be salvable.
> 
> The Slava will tick away for between 30secs and 2 minutes, usually 30secs to 1 min, and appears to have a 'stick point' at around the forty second point.


 Could be cleaning--A bit of something on the 4th wheel, or the hand fouling on either dial (if sub-seconds) or crystal (sweep).


> The Vostok will tick away when the crown is held out, under tension, at its full extent.


If I'm understanding right--You wind the watch, and when it's fully wound, it runs as long as you keep tension on the crown? Most likely needs a clean and lube--Everything works, but there's too much friction to be overcome by the mainspring power.



> Rather than simply dump the Slava and strip a few bits off the Vostok would anybody care to have a gander and see if they can be fixed? I will pay post both ways and parts if the Vostok is an economically viable option to fix- the Slava is offered in lieu of any fee.
> 
> This is a 'no comeback' request and if they are duds then tinkerer can retain any useful bits for their own use (only request is that as they come free they pass on for free too)javascript:emoticon('
> 
> ...


If nobody else steps up, (especially someone better-known and/or more experienced than me...) I'd be willing. I've been doing simple watch repairs for about 6 months, and I'm in the US if that makes a difference.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you for the offer. You will have seen from other postings that the Slava is now up and running - it was excessive pressure on the mechanism mounting. I have also made progress with the Vostok in that I now know what the problem is - just don't know how to fix it, or the correct terminology to describe it.

The main sprung is tensioned via a cog, which has a ratchet mechanism to stop it slipping back as it is wound, this is a small 'dog' at about the 3 o'clock position to the cog. This is moving to allow the cog to tension the spring, but not going back into position to stop the cog immediately unwinding. I can wind the watch up, holding the cog with thumb pressure, and poke to 'dog' into position. The watch will then run normally - but this is hardy a satisfactory solution as I will have to take the back off every day just to wind the watch up!

Learning curve rising sharply.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

There's a spring beneath the ratchet that should hold the ratchet in engagement with the cog- I have a Sekonda with the same fault...if you find a solution please share it...


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

chris l said:


> There's a spring beneath the ratchet that should hold the ratchet in engagement with the cog- I have a Sekonda with the same fault...if you find a solution please share it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may well be the root of the problem - there is clearly no attachment to a spring, I will have to get my lense out and see if there is any sign of the spring!


----------

